# Comparing other languages in language forums



## Encolpius

Hello, there have been many active members in Hungarian forum who speak and are interested in more than one language. Is it against rules to mention any grammatical phenomenons with other languages if members are interested? Where should I discuss/compare a grammatical topic eg.: in Hungarian and Czech? Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

In the "All Languages" forum.


----------



## Encolpius

So is it banned in one language forum?
Is it banned to even mention it in two sentences?
Is that so off-topic?


----------



## cyberpedant

I believe each forum has its own rules, usually linked at the top of the first page. Some fora specifically prohibit the use of words from another language--English Only, for example. Others are more liberal.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I agree, I visit more forums and some are liberal some are dictatorship-like. C'est la vie. So as Peterdg would say: If you do not like it, leave it...what I will do.


----------



## Peterdg

cyberpedant said:


> I believe each forum has its own rules, usually linked at the top of the first page. Some fora specifically prohibit the use of words from another language--English Only, for example.


Same in "Solo español". 



> Others are more liberal.


Yes, like e.g. the "Nederlands-Dutch" forum.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I haven't had problems in the Dutch forum, but I haven't been a frequent visitor.


----------



## Loob

Can you explain what the problem is, Encolpius?


----------



## Peterdg

Encolpius said:


> Yes, I haven't had problems in the Dutch forum, but I haven't been a frequent visitor.


The general concept is that for "big" languages, there are different forums: e.g. for Spanish, you have "Spanish-English", "Spanish-French", "Spanish-Italian", "Spanish-German" and "Solo español". In these "big" language forums, you usually have to stick to the languages that the these forums are intended for. So, "Solo español" is Spanish only, and nothing else. I suppose it is the same for "English only".

The "smaller" languages (of which there is only one forum available, like e.g. "Nederlands-Dutch", usually allow different languages as long as the question has to do with the language of the forum in question.

For the "bigger" languages, if you want to discuss these languages in a language combination that is not covered by the different forums for that language, the forum "All languages" is there. There you can discuss any combination of languages.

There is a good reason for this: the forums are used as an addition to the dictionary. The dictionary uses the thread titles to show threads as a supplement for dictionary entries. It wouldn't make any sense if someone looks up a word in Spanish and he would find threads that contain discussions about stuff in a language that has nothing to do with the intention of the person looking up something in the dictionary.


----------



## amikama

Peterdg said:


> For the "bigger" languages, if you want to discuss these languages in a language combination that is not covered by the different forums for that language, the forum "All languages" is there.


Other Languages forum, actually. All Languages forum is for translations into as many as languages.


----------

